# Rubbermaid Stock Tank



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey everybody,

Im making a DIY sump for my new 150 gal that I'm getting soon, and I plan on using a Rubbermaid stock tank.

Being that its heavy duty plastic, what is the best material (thats readily available) to use as the dividers in the sump? And what material should I use to adhere it to the stock tank?

Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out this guy's rubbermaid stock tank sump. http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114818&highlight=rubbermaid[url]


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

awesome good luck with the project , post pics


----------

